# New Half stack



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Took ownership of this yesterday, and man it sounds so sweet! Circa 1990's jcm900 slx high gain head & a 1960A cab. I can't believe the tone this thing produces, it like having a new guitar collection. I did forget to mention to my Wife that it's a mere 100w & how big it would be LOL.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

wow,nice set up mate,always jealous of guitar players,:argie: :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I know nothing about guitars and amps but i know that's cool


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

nilitara said:


> Hi all
> 
> Took ownership of this yesterday, and man it sounds so sweet! Circa 1990's jcm900 slx high gain head & a 1960A cab. I can't believe the tone this thing produces, it like having a new guitar collection. I did forget to mention to my Wife that it's a mere 100w & how big it would be LOL.
> ]


You can listen to certain songs and know its a Les Paul being played on a solo just by the tone sometimes. Lovely looking guitar but that's a very wide neck! Is it hard to play and what sort of stuff do you play?


----------

